# noratriptyline.



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

NORATRIPTYLINE FOR IBS-D. Noratriptyline tablets has been prescribed to me by my Gastric Specialist, he says they can help with the IBS-D, i used to take amitriptyline, but they did not work, he said the noratriptyline are better and to take 20mg a day, this is for IBS, any one else tried this tablet and what effects did you have.


----------



## Friday (Dec 9, 2008)

Haven't tried it yet but doc said I could give it a go after Amitryptaline not working at all! Have you tried it yet?


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi FridayYes tried the Nortriptyline, but i am on mirtazapine 30mg for anxiety and depression, and i dont think they mixed very well so had to stop taking them, they made me feel so uptight, and extra anxious, thought i was going mad. But if you are taking them on their own they might work, just unfortunate for me. Amitriptyline didnt do anything for me and i tried it for 21/2 years. Good luck, let me know how it goes if you take them.


----------

